# Riding season coming soon



## stratelecaster (Feb 16, 2013)

Finally got enough room in my basement to get my bikes out of storage.
A couple of custom jobs that I can't wait to ride again.
 The straightbar is a '52 I originally got from member Chuck A many years ago. Stripped it and did my own thing.
 The "Spitfire 5" came from member Jimsbeercans. It was an '80 cruiser frame and fork. I chose to go all out with it. More mods and builds to come.
Hope you like 'em, I sure do.
Best to all


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 18, 2013)

*Always the season for me...*

Although the roads and walkways can make me feel like the Mars Rover at times.

I ride my Schwinn all year, if possible. I have to, it's my 'car'!


----------



## stratelecaster (Feb 23, 2013)

I wish I could do that.
 The mid Ohio winters pretty much ground all bike riders when the snow and icy roads hit us.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 25, 2013)

I can't always manage it, especially after it snows good (I wait for the drivers to regain their senses and it takes a while for the roads near my house to become friendly.

Fortunately for us the winter was mild (although I'm sure that is bad in 3 months when the crops will need irrigating full-time).

We have an inversion cycle in this area that favors snow around Boise and warmer temperatures westward so that we often escape the snow. However, it was very disconcerting that the weather had ladies wearing short pants into Thanksgiving week!


----------

